

Ask HN: How to convince my parents to buy me a good chair? - burnedouthacker

I have been having this problem, in which I cant convince my parents to buy me a chair that costs above 50 bucks. After a couple of months I cant stand sitting in this thing anymore, and even find the ground more comfortable. Any recommendation on how to make them change they way of thinking? And how to pick a good chair?
======
trickjarrett
I don't think the answer is for you to convince your parents to buy you a new
one. Your paradigm needs to change to begin focusing on 'how can I get a new
chair?' In which an option is get your parents to buy you one, but the more
valuable options are in looking for ways to leverage your skills.

You can make a deal with someone to barter services. You can work to earn
money and buy one on your own. You can contact chair manufacturers and request
one to demo and review on your blog. You can go dumpster diving. You can find
businesses going out of business and selling their office furniture.

I don't think you're doing yourself a favor by asking for how to be
convincing, the problem you need to solve isn't being convincing, it's how to
acquire the chair.

If you're still not convinced, here are some ways to get your parents: Have
them sit in the chair for dinner and see if they find it as uncomfortable. Do
a high quality presentation of pros/cons to you having a new chair, don't be
silly make it serious. Look for a financial barter. Yard work. Chores above
and beyond normal, etc.

~~~
burnedouthacker
How to get a decent paying job, for a high school student in a Latin American
third world country?

~~~
trickjarrett
When you put it that way, it makes me ask if you _should_ as your parents for
money for a better chair. Why not get a pillow to sit on? Or an additional
cushion?

In any case, this doesn't answer your question: How do you get a decent paying
job?

First off, decent paying is a flexible term. It means different things to
different people. In the US a decent paying job has a wide variance even among
members of the family based on age etc.

So my first advice is decide what (reasonable) pay rate you're aiming for. You
want to be definite and exact. Don't pick a range, pick a minimum. Be
reasonable. Finding a job paying you a college graduates wages will be much
more difficult than an hourly rate slightly above what your friends are
making.

Now, do your homework. Research. What jobs pay in that range? What skills do
you have that people are willing to pay you for? Programming? Computer tech
support? Etc.

Go, apply, sell yourself. Be confident.

~~~
burnedouthacker
Because of my lack of a degree, I have only managed to get jobs that pay me at
most $10 a day; that despite my knowledge of three languages (spanish, french
and english), good programming skills, and good GPA. I guess this happens when
you are stuck in a third world country, but I would really appreciate any
suggestion on how to get out of this; cause I have already done what you have
recommended me to do.

~~~
trickjarrett
It's tough, I don't want to sound like I'm belittling your struggle for
income.

How about turning to the entrepreneurial spirit? What problems exist in your
community that you can help solve and will earn income? Maybe your need for a
comfortable chair is something others are struggling with?

Can you take your programming and language skills and find jobs online?
Translation? Amazon's Mechanical Turk? kgbkgb.com? elance.com?

------
gills
Step 1. Learn <some activity>.

Step 2. Perform <some activity> in return for cash.

Step 3. Purchase chair of dreams.

At any rate, your parents aren't the answer.

I know this will probably enrage some ergonomics hacker, but I actually prefer
wood chairs with straight backs over anything fancy (I sit up straight even in
nice chairs, so there doesn't seem to be too much benefit...). You could get
one at goodwill (or similar) or a restaurant supply store for a few bucks.

Don't sit on the ground or the couch for long periods, though. You could
damage your spine. Some people like standing desks too, have you given that a
try? Maybe it would work long enough to earn the money for your chair.

------
swombat
Save up some money and buy yourself the chair you want. It's cheaper than a
computer, typically.

